# Asus Extreme Rampage 2 overclocking OCZ Ram question



## gamer 1097 (May 18, 2009)

Intel i7 920 Quad Core Socket
Asus Extreme Rampage 2 motherboard
Corsairs HX 1000watt power supply
Western Digital Velicoraptor 300gb hard drive (x2)
Asus ENGTX 295 graphics card
OCZ DDR3 Triple Channel (3x2048) Blade series
LG CD/DVD rewriter
Antec P193 full tower case
Samsung T260 monitor


Hi guys this is my rig. Now the Asus Extreme Rampage 2 saids it can O.C 16000 mhz 18000 mhz and 2000mhz but the ram im going to use is the OCZ DDR3 Tripple channel 6gb, i want to know if the asus extreme rampage 2 can overclock to 2000 mhz for the ocz ddr3 tripple channel ram im using safely without any problems i want it to work without any problems. And when i overclock the ram do i have to overclock the cpu and video card as well?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the cpu will need to be overclocked also but not the video card



the 1600mhz and maybe even the 1800mhz is achievable by most any beginner overclocker, the 2000mhz is another story

"if" thats your primary goal; re-think that one! you really have to push the snot outta the system to hit those levels!


----------



## gamer 1097 (May 18, 2009)

alrighty thanks i c that u posted in my other one, me asking the same question lol sry bout that just wanted to get answers fast.


----------



## gamer 1097 (May 18, 2009)

o yes another question is it ok asking the people at the computer store to do it for me?? i dont know a thing how to overclock, i dont want them to rip me off lol


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would have the shop tech show you the settings they change as well as why they are using them

also make sure they run a stress test program like OCCT (free) for two hours to be sure the settings are stable; simply booting into windows is NOT proof the system is stable


in actuality you might be better served learning about and using the Turbo Mode and then you shouldnt need the overclocking


----------

